# CEA Defines ‘HDR Compatible’ Displays



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Today the Consumer Electronics Association announced the industry definition for high dynamic range compatible video displays.

The CES is the producer of the CES convention and trade show held in Las Vegas annually.

-Robert


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

LG Partners with Broadcasters and Content Providers to Demonstrate HDR Content on LG's 4K OLED TVs.

-Robert


----------

